

Your product is great, but I don’t understand it - snewe
http://blog.sproutbox.com/2010/07/12/your-product-is-great-but-i-don%E2%80%99t-understand-it/

======
dmix
> Know your audience, Use jargon only where necessary, Use simple sentences,
> Be consistent.

Forgive me for being cynical, but hasn't every copywriting/business writing
book recommended the same thing?

------
ThomPete
Great rant and 100% agree.

I started my company 5 years ago, helping Morten Lund (early Skype investor)
redesigning and productifying many of the companies from his portfolio.

Many of them where tech heavy to say the least and needed to be made into
understandable very easy to understand pitches.

The problem wasn't really the tech people but often the marketing people. For
some reason they all thought that all these little details where important and
absolutely needed to be in the copy. In some ways they always reminded me of
lawyers trying to write every possible disclaimer into a piece of text.

The way I ended up solving it was to make sure to write copy into the design.

That way it became harder for them to add all sorts of additional content
without breaking the pages.

------
swombat
Basic points that have been rehashed a million times. Skip.

------
jschuster
Great rant on marketing copy.

